# 08 Nissan 2 Stroke 9.9 Trouble...........



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clean and rebuild carbs with Nissan kits.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boats.net will have spark plugs and carb kits for your motor - or better yet find a local dealer that you can ask questions


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Smack is right. Those motors were notorious for carburetor issues.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I would start with the flip flop, but that sounds like carbs to me.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I would start with the flip flop, but that sounds like carbs to me.


Yep -- thanks to ethanol gas and a few months of not running...all motors are prone to carb issues.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Same thing my Yamaha did. Clean the carbs like others have said.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy a gallon of ChemDip, it’s the best thing you can use to clean carb parts and be sure they are cleaned correctly. $35 a gallon, comes with a dipping basket and you can reuse it.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, Bros.

I changed the plugs and pulled/cleaned the carb yesterday. Ran like new today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2020)

trekker said:


> Thanks, Bros.
> 
> I changed the plugs and pulled/cleaned the carb yesterday. Ran like new today.


Hey Trekker, sorry I missed this one man! I’m not sure on that one but is the fuel pump part of the carb? If not, you might want to rebuild/replace it also as it is now 12 years old if original! Glad you got her going man!


----------

